# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Potential Prostate worries

## 41lastchance

Doing my research and keep coming across "enlarged prostate" as a possible side effect. Never had any issues but at 41 Iam slightly concerned I may trigger some should I cycle,should I be ?

----------


## bodybuilder

If your health is a big concern then dont cycle bro. You have to really think about it is your health worth the risk? if the answer is no the keep it natural buddy.

----------


## 41lastchance

Never had any serious health problems and prostate fine - But really want to be aware of all the potential risks - Have spent a lot of time researching as its very easy to see the positives of cycling, however i feel it would be unwise not to consider the negatives. Unfortunatley I have been unable to find the percentage risk of most of these negatives . The prostate thing arose concern as it seems to be one of the few side effects that there are no reported avoidance plans. Everything we do present some risks and I like most others are prepared to take these risks if the likelyhood is relatively small. Just trying to establish risk. Is this a common problem ?
Thanks for answering

----------


## JimmySidewalk

-finasteride-durasteride 
-lots of sex 
or 
-go to bathroom and wank the shiet out of it. 

Those are your options to keep it safe.

----------


## 41lastchance

Not sure yet what the first one is - however the other 2 dont seem to be the worsed way to spend an evening- cheers

----------


## JimmySidewalk

The first one is pills. Its not illegal or anything, probably with prescription, but some pharmacies will give it to you without prescription. Its produced by many labs, it can have many names, just google it so you know what the active substance is and what it does. I'm sure you'll find plenty of info and also how to use it for your purposes.

----------


## 41lastchance

thanks mate

----------


## fit2bOld

A great place to start with prostate health is a PSA Blood test to establish a baseline. This test is a marker for prostate disease and easily preformed with annual blood work and physical.

----------


## 41lastchance

Thanks do you know if this something I can ask my doc for in the uk?

----------


## Times Roman

The medical community is hyping the risk of aas on prostate health. Not saying there isn't a risk, but the hype is not proportionate to the real risk and the use of TRT.

the medical community wants us to get frail, so they can "treat" our diseases, and make money off us before we go to our grave.

----------


## choker28

> The medical community is hyping the risk of aas on prostate health. Not saying there isn't a risk, but the hype is not proportionate to the real risk and the use of TRT.
> 
> the medical community wants us to get frail, so they can "treat" our diseases, and make money off us before we go to our grave.


this is 100% the truth

----------


## frytlon

62 and doing trt pretty heavy. I do notice, even at prescribed amounts (200mg every other week) a little difficulty getting started pissing. A little annoying, not really a problem just a reality. I gladly put up with it considering the benefits.

----------


## CraigWatts

Finasteride is a hair loss treatment that is also sold in a 5mg form called Proscar. Proscar is a treatment for enlarged prostate. Finasteride is the 1mg version used for hair loss. If you're pre-any enlarged prostate diagnosis, Finasteride 1mg might be ideal during a cycle to help stave off any potential enlarging. Keep in mind though - I have never been 100% clear on why guys doing cycles also take Finasteride. Cycles intentionally increase androgen levels in the blood. That's the entire point. Doing so causes hair loss, prostate enlargement, etc. Taking finasteride is the complete opposite of doing a cycle. Its only purpose is to reduce androgen levels in the blood, thereby treating hair loss, and prostate enlargement. So doing them at the same time seems utterly ridiculous to me, even if Finasteride is associated with a short term preliminary increase in free testosterone . Its also associated with a long term decrease in the more potent DHT. That's why its prescribed. So ... if anything I would do the finasteride immediately after the 6-8 week cycle and you would be doing something more intelligent.

How to get it? Doctors hand the stuff out like candy, but its easier and more headache-free to just see a dermatologist, tell him you want to prevent hair loss, and ask him for a Propecia prescription. Or you can do some research getting it online internationally and without a prescription. Usually thats significantly cheaper. But don't be surprised because there are side effects associated with finasteride use. Decreased libido, testicle ache, prostatitis, epididymitis and others (roughly 5 to 10% of people only however). If you have no side effects the 1st month you're good to go. I'd say after a cycle maybe doing a month on Finasteride might make sense. Not sure you'd need it longer than that. If you finish your cycle and have a PSA done, and you are within range, you may not even need the finasteride. Only if you're enlarged. (high PSA levels). 

Urinary flow is usually the big indicator that things are swelling in the prostate. So its not like you wont know... 

Good luck.

----------


## lovbyts

Where is DSM? he is the official prostate expert.

----------


## Times Roman

^ he's in the lounge

----------


## lovbyts

> ^ he's in the lounge


I think they limit his movements and keep him in the lounge so he doesnt scare away new members. LOL

----------


## 41lastchance

Thanks for advice guys , wasnt sure how to approach doc re this. So decided to tell him was having probs peeing, this lead to an examination ( not nice ) and some samples. Went back on thursday and seems no probs at all. Was just a little concerned due to age.

----------


## Miami.muscle

Have an enlarged prostate and thinking about trying Anavar , any suggestions?

----------


## choker28

http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2008/...-Cancer_01.htm

----------


## lovbyts

This thread got me thinking since the last year+ I have noticed I have been getting up to pee 4x a night most of the time especially if I drink much water. I have had blood work done and the good old fun prostate exam, everything was fine. 

I have been taking saw-plamento for at least 6mo with no change. I did some reading the decided to try Urinozinc Prostate Formula Plus With Beta-Sitosterol from Walmart, it's only $15. I have been taking it for only a little over a week and already have noticed a big difference. Only geting up 1x a night and only going to the bathroom 1/2 as much as I was before during the day although I'm drinking as much if not more water.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I got a prostate vitamin from Costco and it seems to work fine for me. I normally have BPH. I don't really notice a difference with AAS on my prostate. I do notice that ECA or clen chokes off the prostate. I mean I drip rather than flow. The dilation of the blood vessels must swell my prostate to grape fruit size. When I'm done with a clen cycle I'm back to normal in about a week.

----------

